
MBA Mondays: Accounting From The Archives - davidedicillo
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/08/mba-mondays-accounting-from-the-archives.html
======
adrianmn
To make it short:

1\. Keep a list of monthly expenses and receivables to know your burn or
profit rate 2\. Make sure you have enough money in the bank. Some receivables
like adsense earnings are only cashed in 45-60 days 3\. Use a professional
accountant.

I would also suggest at the start of each month to review the above and adjust
if there are any changes

